# Nutrient burn ???



## BSki8950 (Mar 14, 2007)

would this be considered an example of nut burn or something else ???


----------



## Brouli (Mar 14, 2007)

yes sir it look like that to me


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 14, 2007)

yea i deff over did it on the nutes .. didnt mean to though .. whats the best thing to do for now ??? flush it and just wait a week or two until feeding again ???


----------



## Brouli (Mar 14, 2007)

yep that what i would do  for that time use just ph balanced water  ( with superthrive if you have some )


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 14, 2007)

u can get superthrive at walmart right ??? and that has nutes in it right ?


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 14, 2007)

No nutes in Superthrive, it's added to nutes though.  It's worth it though, it's like giving your plants a nice boost to growth and helps with burns and picky plants.  I think.  I am new though, but am using super thrive and it settled out my plants issues for the most part.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

it really helps with stress , and recovey ,  and yes there is no nutrients  in superthrive .
its just concentrated dosage of vitamins  AKA Plant Ssteroid


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 15, 2007)

yea so u can get it at walmart ?


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

yes wal-mart got it  for $ 7.41  that how much i payed


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 15, 2007)

I would have to dissagree man, that's not over fertilization one bit... 

It looks like you HAD a Nitrogen  and Mg defficiency and recently fed them.. The other leaves look nice dark green and healthy and as long as they aren't ramshorning at the top of the plant or the tips drying to a crisp your plants are FINE.. 

Check the pH and make sure it's within the 6.5-6.8 range.. if it is then just make sure you go a little easy on the nutes for a bit. Some minor leaf droppage happens throughout the cannabis plants lifecycle and doesn't mean that you have a major problem.. as long as it's not spreading then you dont' need to worry.

I would like to see some whole plant pics if we could to more accurately diagnose it.. I need to see what the middle and top of the plant looks like if you can get a shot..


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

yaaa   i agree    but flushing would not harm the plant  but if that is nut burn begining   it will start from bootom up unless im wrong ??


but from what i see on that pic   some other leafs aregetting yellow tips


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 16, 2007)

Like Mr. Wake said we need to see new growth too.  What are you feeding it and when?  Ph? Age, soilmix, etc.  All those variables.  I think it looks like a deficiency too but too much info needed to guess.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 16, 2007)

You can see that the veins are remaining green while the leaf is turning yellow and shriveling at the tip.. that is Mg ... prob a little N too, but def some Mg def in there. 

Check the pH and get a better shot of the plant and get back to us


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 16, 2007)

hey guys thanks for all the feedback ... i will hopefully get this baby feeling better and growing more ... i will get you guys some more shots tomorrow of the plant. I checked the PH about 3 weeks ago before i started using nutes. it was around 6.8. The nutes im using are - Miracle-Gro Water Soluble All Purpose Plant Food 24-8-16.... i forget who but some wise person on this site told me to use that. I think i might have over did it though. the plant is a little over 2 months old. it is really small . prob around 10 inches in total height. i have a real small grow space so i was thinking that was the reason but now i think it might need a bigger pot. alright well im rambling. but yea more pics tomorrow. thanks alot guys.


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 19, 2007)

alright here are the pics .. she is almost 2 months old.


----------

